
America's New Religions - jeffreyrogers
http://nymag.com/intelligencer/2018/12/andrew-sullivan-americas-new-religions.html
======
user2426679
The author whines about all the problems of the modern world, enlightens us
with the emotional turmoil endured when watching a movie, and then concludes
with a "won't someone please think of the children?!" In this diatribe,
neither are the author's specific moral convictions shared with the reader nor
are any solutions offered except to remind you that Trump is bad.

